# Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 1



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Juli 2010)

Heute mal etwas ganz anderes,Wir sind ja vielfältig hier in Norge.
Heute starteten Wir zu einer 2 Tage Lachssafari nach Dirdal zum Dirdalselva,Infos hierzu hier.
Einem wirklich schönen Gebirgsfluss und wegen seiner vielen Steine fast glasklares Wasser mit sich führt.Von Stavanger über Sandnes und noch einer ca.30 minütigen Autofahrt,hat man kurz bevor es in einen Tunnel geht,der einem zum Ziel führt,diesen super Ausblick.
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/1689/p6180011y.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Den Mündungsbereich des Dirdalselva habe ich mal rot markiert.
Hier mal die Mündung aus der Sicht des Anglers.
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/8173/p7140053.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Und jetzt nach rechts,den Weg den die Lachse gehen müssen.

http://img541.*ih.us/img541/9821/p7140054.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Derzeit und wegen der doch ungewöhnlich langen Hitzewelle führt der Fluss derzeit wenig Wasser,daher ist Angeln derzeit nur bei kommender Flut zu empfehlen( war heute gegen 15:00).
Die Bilder sind alle von Zone 1,eine sehr zu empfehlende Fliegenfischer Zone,natürlich ist alles andere hier ebenso erlaubt.
Wenn man also wie Wir so im Flussbett steht hat man diese wunderbare Kulisse direkt voreinem.
http://img682.*ih.us/img682/9855/p7140056.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Da Wir ja erst vor ein paar Wochen einen Kurs für Zweihandruten hier in Norwegen besucht haben und der Wind heute völlig durchdrehte,hat sich meine Frau entschlossen doch es lieber mit dem Blinker zu probieren.

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/4239/p7140057.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ein weitrers Bild soll die widrigen Umstände das Wir heute ohne Lachs nach Hause gingen erklären.
STOP !! Für 2 Sekunden hatte ich Kontakt,das war´s auch.
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/338/p7140059.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Wir konnten Sie sich ihre Lachsläuse abschütteln sehn,mittels Sprung,sechs konnte ich den Fluss hinaufsteigen sehen und einer war wohl fertig,denn er trat den Rückweg ins Meer an.

Tja,dann kam auch ein Regenguss vom feinsten,der nicht so recht aufhören wollte und Wir traten dann den Rückzug ´gen Stavanger an.

Aber Wir kommen morgen ja wieder,dann aber in Zone 2.
Mal sehen was morgen so los ist und wie die Lachse so drauf sind.

Also Teil 2 kommt dann morgen,versprochen,egal wie es ausgeht.....


Gruss  STF und Seeteufelline


----------



## Norge Fan (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 1*

Sehr schöne Bilder........und morgen holt ihr euch euren Lachs #6.


----------



## esgof (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Livebericht einer 2 Tage Lachssafari....Tag 1*

Moin
Super Bilder drücke euch die Daumen für heute 
Gruß Esgof


----------

